# A Stand question



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I know I am new here but I have been trolling these forums for manny years. I have not seen to many people mention the use of sink bases for Aquarium stands. :-? They are the perfect height, they are designed for bathrooms so are good for water exposure, they come in all the standard lengths of most of our fish tanks, abd they offer great drawers and cuppard space. It seams as though all the MDF vs Plywood.... and Paint vs Stain... and storage space questions could all be very easily answered with comercially available sink bases... and they come in every color and pattern to match most furnishings in peoples homes... i am using one for my 75g African tank and it looks beautiful as if it were made for it... Plus i think it only cost me ~100 or so and almost no effort... it was flat packed so simple screw drivers did it all... What do you guys think? I can post pictures if you want to see...


----------



## Bruiser13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Jimm, great idea. I'd like to see your photo's.!

I've never paid any attention to actual store bought tank stands, is it actually cheaper to by something like this?


----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

yea.. store bought stands in my opinion are actually quite terrible unless you spend mucho dinero... Usually all the ones at my LFS are plywood or plank pine stained to some weird brown or layered with some terrible looking venier so I understand why most people would want to make their own. However most people dont hate the look of thier kitchen cabinents or bathroom cabinents so I went out and got a 48" wide sink base put a top on it and mounted my tank... I will have pictures tonight to show everyone... The best part is I bought it for ~$100 and at home deport or Lowes or what have you in Canada. And they have all different colors and styles to match your decor.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have looked into these before, but for the thinner tanks like 55's, and i could not find one for this size, but it did seem like a good idea if you could find one to fit your tank, i would like to see some pics, we all love pics


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

cjacob316 said:


> i have looked into these before, but for the thinner tanks like 55's, and i could not find one for this size, but it did seem like a good idea if you could find one to fit your tank, i would like to see some pics, we all love pics


 Kitchen cabinets work for the 12" tanks like 55's. You would need two or more in most cases to add up to 48" wide. You really ned to find this stuff on clearance to make it a more attractive choice. You can mod the cabinets and counters with a flat frame of mitered two by fours bottom and top, but then you have to paint or stain.


----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

Still have a couple more posts to be able to post pictures but... So The Bathroom Cabinet I used was 24inces deep by 48inches wide. It worked great because it gives me 2 inches behind the tank for the wires and such. If I were to go to a larger lets say 90 Gallon it would still work, and If I were to go to a 125g it would work if I added lets say a 3 drawer cabinent to the side of it... You guys really need to see pictures I will be right back...


----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

I will also try and find the link to the home depot stand I actually used...


----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

PLEASE FORGIVE PHONE PIC'S...

Here is the front, lines up perfectly so it looks like it is made for it.









Here is the side... notice the little gap in the back for cables, hoses and such..










Here is the storage I have and it is more than enough... keeps it clean so wife doesn't say much










Here is where you see I have my hospital/quarantine tank along with plenty of room for two Fluval 305's










All in all stand was around $100 from home depot flat packed so I made it myself. There is dark wood, white, black, all different colors and woods... BTW real wood not laminate stuff... Totally worth the money spent. I think it looks great! How about you guys? Think its worth it? Like the look? :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I suspect you have quite a lot more laminate and particleboard than you think. Solid wood vanities are quite expensive. You may want to do some type of sealer on the sides and bottom in the picture showing the filters. It should last quite well if it does not get wet but particleboard does absorb water and swell.


----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, I did seal the bottom and sides that's why its shiny ( had some leftover urethane from bar I made ) the door fronts and drawer fronts along with the back and top are real wood. Internal divider is the melamine. On a side note good tank setup? Is the two fluval 305's enough for the tank?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

did you modify the stand at all? add the molding or came with it? a plywood base?


----------



## JimmBrooks (Jan 3, 2010)

I did add the trim molding that wraps the base of the tank. Basically just wood baseboard, and yes a 3/8'' plywood top that has been urethaned.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks really nice and I never would have thought of it.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

that looks like it came with the tank. looks good and probably a whole lot cheaper too


----------



## pjyan28 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it looks nice, but do you think the weight of the fish tank will be a problem? I don't know many ppl who put 500-600 lbs on their bathroom/kitchen countertops. Just a thought.


----------

